# My top 5 golf courses in Almeria and Costa Calida



## golferinspain (May 29, 2020)

*Costa Calida & Almeria - The courses you can´t miss*

The Costa Calida & Almeria lie in the east of Spain and has great year round weather, summers are generally long and hot, with the provincial cities of Murcia & Almeria regurlarly reaching 35º or more during July and August,

But head to the coastal towns of Aguilas, Cartagena, La Manga, Los Alcazares, Mazarron, Mojacar and San Javier and the light sea breezes help to reduce the temperature to something slightly less stiffling.
Apart from the miles of award winning beaches, The Costa Calida and Almeria are blessed with a selection of superb golf courses and in this post I am going to suggest which courses are a must play. I will start with the course I consider to be the 5th best and work my way down to my personal number one.

5th - Altorreal, Murcia

Altorreal is predominantly a members club, but with the Spanish working during the week, visitors are more than welcome. Altorreal is close to the city of Murcia, set within an urbanisation of the same name, the course has been beuatifully designed, and although within an urbanistaion the course is very natural and tranquil. A parkland style course, which reminds of the English courses upon which I learnt to play the game, Altorreal Golf offers tree lined fairways, elevation changes throughout and a solid test of golf that is a joy to play. From the vantage points of the 2nd and 13th tees you are offered fine vistas across the Murcian countryside. A very functional clubhouse offers a large terrace and excellent food and drink options.

Green Fee Prices - Low Season 45€ High Season 55€

4th - Roda Golf, Los Alcazares

Roda Golf is located close to the Mar Menor and the town of Los Alcazares. A large, modern clubhouse, with an excellent restaurant and incredibly welcoming staff sit in the heart of the golf course. Superb practice facilities, with a modern drving range, chipping and putting greens offer a superb environment to improve your game. The course has undergone intensive maintenance works and improvements during the last few years and the quality is now absolutely superb with smooth, quick greens, lush fairways and superb bunkers.
The course is an easy walk, relatively flat with wide fairways and impressive bunkering to define the holes. The 2nd is a tough par 3, which from the championship tees is a long iron or fairway wood to an undulating well protected green. The 7th, a par three with an near island green is a good challenge and potential card-wrecker. Hole 9 is a great strategic par 4, with trouble left and right from the tee and a narrow, undulating green protected by water left and bunkers right. The back 9 at Roda is a little easier than the front 9. The 12th, 13th and 18th are the stand out hole on the back 9. Hole 12 requires good thinking to avoid the water right from the tee, while the approach to the shallow green must be played confidently to avoid the lakes front and rear. The 13th a tough par three with water right and out of bounds left call for accuracy and nerve. Finishing with a strong par 5, with the approach played over the water, Roda Golf is a must play.

Green Fee Prices - Low Season 49€ Mid Season 55€ High Season 60€


----------

